# Nesting Boxes



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

What nesting box should I get? 5 chicks, just getting ready, under $100 bucks?


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

It doesn't have to be anything fancy, just a designated place. I've seen 10 gallon buckets on their sides used for nesting boxes.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, I have too. Lots of options and if it doesn't work, you change it. They're pretty forgiving. Lol


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

If your handy and got room, build some plywood boxes. If not the 5 gal buckets look pretty handy.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I use 5 gallon bucks, they were free. Also for 5 chickens you only need 1 maybe 2 nesting boxes tops.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Buy them at your nearest tractor supply. Since you only have 5, 2 nesting boxes should be enough.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My girls have had stacked milk crates with a basin held inside with a bungee cord! They don't care. They just want a place to cozy down and leave that sweet egg. Sometimes it doesn't matter there are "other" nests available. Only one specific nest will do on that particular day.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

7chicks said:


> My girls have had stacked milk crates with a basin held inside with a bungee cord! They don't care. They just want a place to cozy down and leave that sweet egg. Sometimes it doesn't matter there are "other" nests available. Only one specific nest will do on that particular day.


Lol!!!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Shouldn't they all have their own box though?


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Shouldn't they all have their own box though?


Nope. They'll share


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You give them 3 and they'll all use the same one anyway. They are crazy like that.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I just screwed together some scrap plywood and painted it. ( 2 boxes )
They are easy to remove from the coop and easy to clean when necessary.
I put about 4 inches of dried hay in the bottom of each ( there's a 4-inch plywood front lower-lip on each box to retain the hay ).
They are approx. 14 inches wide, 16 inches deep, and 12 inches high ......_if memory serves correctly._
My hens seemed to know what they were for....._instinctively. _??? go figure. ???


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Sounds like some inviting nest boxes!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Would a big ol' tire work?


----------



## Matunda (Sep 21, 2012)

We had geese that would make a nest in a tire that was around. Chickens might as well. I love all the hens piled in one nest!


----------

